# 3rd times a charm...my pet family...I give descriptions if the pics work



## Days1 (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Days1 (Aug 30, 2013)

So, I finally got it right...the 1st pic is my new Children's Python who doesn't have a name yet. The next ones are my daughters male Charcoal corn named Pepper, followed by her female ghost corn named salt. Next up is Poof, the Hamster and then my daughters Aztec Corn which happens to be my favorite if the 3. Then comes my Central American Boa BCI and my cats Hawley and Lokie. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rlpreston (Aug 30, 2013)

Very nice! The Aztec is beautiful! I love our snakes over here but is still interesting to see some of the beautiful morphs from abroad. 

And a hamster, which I honestly don't think I've ever seen before lol

Thanks for sharing! 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

